

Can you feel empathy for a UUID? - jlansey
http://d315f714-26fh-4346-96a8-11a864cdfcb5.com/

======
Mithaldu
I can see a manager in some enterprise software company reading this page and
starting to make strange decrees.

~~~
jlansey
it could be a big PR boost if they did :P

------
asiekierka
I believe euthanasing UUIDs is really immoral. You go on talking about how all
UUIDs have a right to live, then mention how all identifiers which are
"unnecessary" should be killed as soon as they are born.

Gee, what a bunch of hypocrites.

------
simonblack
It's supposed to be a secret, so please keep it quiet, but FEMA is rounding up
all the UUIDs with a starting '51d4' and incarcerating them in special
concentration camps.

------
arielweisberg
Reading that page there was a brief glimmer. If people can get a date on death
row I think the UUIDs will do okay.

------
atoponce
Wow, scrolling on that website is really annoying.

